# We are loving Portugal!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Arrived in Portugal 3 days ago after quite an eventful journey through France (it's a long story so wont bore you all with all the details but our towed Smart got a puncture on the French motorway and we had to wait 3 days before the repair garage could get us a replacement wheel & tyre! Getting a vehicle towed off the privately owned French motorways is not an easy task we have learnt, especially when YOU cannot speak French and the French police and recovery service do NOT speak English!) Anyway, we eventually got things sorted and finally got on our way again and since arriving in Portugal we have been staying on the Campsite Orbitur Evora and must say that so far I am totally captivated by the country! 

The weather in Evora has been absolutely glorious these past few days and has been so welcome after the cold and wet journey we had encountered up until arriving in Portugal and a bit of winter sunshine certainly does wonder for your body and spirit doesn't it?  

Yesterday, we spent the day just relaxing and enjoying doing absolutely nothing except reading and cooking a bbq: which included some fresh and delicious king size prawns brought from the local supermarket. Oh what a lovely day we had I must say and it was hard to believe that back home in the UK people were shivering with cold and having to cope with wind rain and gales! 

Today we have ventured into the walled city of Evora; which incorporates within its walls a variety of architectural styles (Roman, Romanesque, Gothic, Manueline, Renaissance, Baroque) all of which reflect this fascinating city's rich and interesting history. 

We had a salad lunch in the square; which was a charming place to sit and people watch and generally soak up the atmosphere. The whole place was very laid back and relaxed and although I can imagine in the peak of summer it would be busy with tourists today it was calm and charismatic! For those who like shopping this area is awash with interesting and unusual shops and if you wander down one of it's many cobbled and winding alleyways, you will come across shops, cafes and buildngs to delight everones tastes! We really enjoyed our visit here and for those of you visiting Portugal for the first time I would highly recommend Evora as one of Portugal's MUST SEE places to visit!

Tomorow we are moving on to a little place that I promised the couple who told us about it that I wouldn't tell too many people of its location, as they reckon its a wildcampers secret haven. As I am not one to break a promise - I'm afraid to say that at this moment in time my lips are tightly sealed but if this place does prove to be as lovely as they claim then I might spill the beans in a PM to other wildcampers if they in return promise not to spread the word to the world either! LOL  

All the best.

Sue x


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> (it's a long story so wont bore you all with all the details


You definitely won't do that Sue. Most of us enjoy reading other traveller's tales so more please and hope the fine weather continues and all goes well.

You're missing storms and floods here- grey and horrible !

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sue

Hope one of your wheels falls off! :evil: 

Nothing personal you understand, but today has been indescribably awful here. Pelting down with rain, windy, freezing cold . . . and I had to go shopping with Mrs Zeb. 8O 8O 

No - on second thoughts, I hope all your wheels fall off. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Are you planning to go north at all? We stayed around Porto and the area just inland of there some years ago and thought it was delightful.

Completely unspoiled, hardly any tourists and the local people were so friendly. And the food and wine was quite different to anything we had tasted before - even the baccalau and roast goat casserole were delicious.

Did you notice just a hint of envy earlier in this post?? :roll: 8O 

Have fun.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> .
> even the baccalau and roast goat casserole were delicious.


Is that what I think it is ? Salt cod and goat casserole ? Yes, I agree that is definitely different.

G


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes Portugal is tops for us , Spent 3.5 months there in the summer , Away from the Algarve its a land of culture, history, castles ,lakes(baragems) lots of Roman history. we wild camped all summer,even made it to Galica and its only 7hrs away for us, and the people are great , we spoke Spanish, French ,and English .always understood. made some good friends. Enjoy .


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I want to be there now, its real bad here as you will already know  

I hope you enjoy your time and keep us posted


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Holidays*

Hi Sue and hubby

Grizzly is right about the weather - I took a real pasting last night. I do not think I have experienced such torrential rain and high winds like last night.

Russell

Enjoy your trip. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just got back from Spain. I should've stayed there as the weather is awful here as was the journey through Spain and France when it poured all the way home.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear so sorry to hear that the weather is far worse than I thought it was for you all and I really do not mean to rub salt in the wounds ..... honestly I don't!  So ..... please, please dont wish all my wheels off Zebedee - they are difficult to get hold off in this part of Europe it would appear!!!! 8O I just wish I could wriggle my nose like Samantha from the TV show Bewitched (I'm showing my age now aren't I?) and magic you all over here instantly. However, maybe my little travelling tales will help to brighten up the dull weather you are all suffering and bring a little ***** of sunlight into your days? 

I must say the more I hear and read about rural Portugal and the areas away from the Algarve the more intrigued I become (So thanks Zebedee and Silversurfa for your comments they have certainly wetted our appetite) I must confess we much prefer to see the real culture and history of a country as opposed to the more touristy hot spots but we also fancy chilling out a bit on the coast! I just wish we had a lot longer out here but sadly what with the hold up we suffered in France and our allotted time schedule we are not going to have sufficient time to see everything we would like to see during this trip - so we've no choice, we are just going to have to return again aren't we? I would dearly love to stay out here for Christmas but I just know if we did, I would be consumed with guilt at being away from my family during this important family time of year but oh how I would love to be in our motorhome far, far away from the conventional and commercial hype that Christmas has now become.

Right hubby's cooked dinner so must go as he needs me to put my laptop away and set the table.

Hope your roofs and roof tiles survive all the gales! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue x


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

HI there,
Just glad to hear that someone else loves Evora as much as we did when we visited there in 2003 and even though we were there in the middle of the summer it still had a very laid back and relaxing vibe to it just as you describe. We liked it so much we booked a hotel just off the square in order to be able to stay over, (we were on a pre-MH package holiday)

We now use the 'Evora Index' to judge other places. We both now exactly what it means if we say a place is like Evora.
Envious of your trip, it's on the list, it and Italy are vying for top position for next year.

Ca


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Please keep the info coming as I will be touring through Portugal early January.Tom


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*evora*

Hi We are leaving uk on jan 11th for portugal and going through evora,can you tell me where you stayed overnight there cheers maurice


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Maurice, sonesta is staying at Orbitur Evora, which is part of the Orbitur group here: http://www.orbitur.com/en_Home1.html

Olley


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Oh dear so sorry to hear that the weather is far worse than I thought it was for you all and I really do not mean to rub salt in the wounds ..... honestly I don't!  So ..... please, please dont wish all my wheels off Zebedee - they are difficult to get hold off in this part of Europe it would appear!!!! 8O I just wish I could wriggle my nose like Samantha from the TV show Bewitched (I'm showing my age now aren't I?) and magic you all over here instantly. However, maybe my little travelling tales will help to brighten up the dull weather you are all suffering and bring a little ***** of sunlight into your days?
> 
> I must say the more I hear and read about rural Portugal and the areas away from the Algarve the more intrigued I become (So thanks Zebedee and Silversurfa for your comments they have certainly wetted our appetite) I must confess we much prefer to see the real culture and history of a country as opposed to the more touristy hot spots but we also fancy chilling out a bit on the coast! I just wish we had a lot longer out here but sadly what with the hold up we suffered in France and our allotted time schedule we are not going to have sufficient time to see everything we would like to see during this trip - so we've no choice, we are just going to have to return again aren't we? I would dearly love to stay out here for Christmas but I just know if we did, I would be consumed with guilt at being away from my family during this important family time of year but oh how I would love to be in our motorhome far, far away from the conventional and commercial hype that Christmas has now become.
> 
> ...


 What with all my decorating and no motorhoming a hot spot on the coast with a flipping good book, would certainly do for me right now :wink:


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Reading this thread now I cant wait, we leave in 5 weeks mid december for 4 months in portugal.we love it there been there 6 months in the last 18.The weather here is awful don`t know why we are hanging around here...So many places to stay and away from the Algarve the country is full of fasinating things to see.I do like a bit of the sun sea and sand though.And a drop of the wine lol so Keep posting sonesta I love it....

Val


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

There is a cracking little site at a village called Poco Redondo handy for Tomar ( headquarters of the Knights Templar and the place where they plotted the crusades)
HOWEVER
this site is not suitable for large vans - we have a 5.9m Swift gazelle and just got in, anything much bigger will not make it as the approach road is narrow and steep and the campsite has a lot of olive trees.
Owners are Dutch/English and very friendly.
If you like Port try to get to Porto and visit one (or more) of the port lodges at Gaia ( opposite bank of the river to Porto) We visited Sandeman.
There are a couple of campsites just to the south of Porto with access to the city by bus, I think there is an orbitur site but we stayed on a municipal one which was cheap and adequate for a few days ( think we paid 7 euro a night with electricity in March.

Have fun


----------



## 117442 (Oct 14, 2008)

Now I’m envious too. We spent several weeks travelling down the West coast a few years back (started out Jan 2001 as I recall), and skipped the Algarve, and returned via the south coast of Spain. As you say, Portugal is a great country to visit with your motorhome, so have a great time. One query though, what’s the situation there now regarding bikes on rear bike racks? It was OK when we were there, but I’ve since heard that they may now not be permitted? Since our land trip, I’ve also followed the coast of Portugal North to South under sail on route to Spain, and this too was a great experience as I could see all the excellent coastline from a different angle (and accompanied by dolphins for some of the time). Eventually got storm bound in Baretta in Spain (probably spelt that wrong), discovered by chance when trying to enter the Straights of Gibraltar in a violent storm. Several days there with other storm bound yachts that were all destined for different parts of the World, and never came across any tourists, a really great experience and excellent tapas’ too.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

JWS1, there is no problem carrying bikes on a rear rack of a m/h as long as they do not exceed the width of the vehicle, and use a marker board as well.

Bob


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

JWS1 said:


> Now I'm envious too. We spent several weeks travelling down the West coast a few years back (started out Jan 2001 as I recall), and skipped the Algarve, and returned via the south coast of Spain. As you say, Portugal is a great country to visit with your motorhome, so have a great time. One query though, what's the situation there now regarding bikes on rear bike racks? It was OK when we were there, but I've since heard that they may now not be permitted? Since our land trip, I've also followed the coast of Portugal North to South under sail on route to Spain, and this too was a great experience as I could see all the excellent coastline from a different angle (and accompanied by dolphins for some of the time). Eventually got storm bound in Baretta in Spain (probably spelt that wrong), discovered by chance when trying to enter the Straights of Gibraltar in a violent storm. Several days there with other storm bound yachts that were all destined for different parts of the World, and never came across any tourists, a really great experience and excellent tapas' too.


 Hi we carried our bikes out there too with no problem, and will be def taking them back the next time we go.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Sonesta

I'm sure you'll find them anyway but the west coast in the Alentejo has plenty of gems - try Vila Nova de Milfontes. super position on river estuary with lovely beaches.

When we were near Evora we stayed at a spot that was officially designated as an aire in our guides (forgotten the Portuguese equivalent of aire!) that turned out to be at the end of a four mile dirt track. It was signposted and turned out to be quite magical - standing stones in an elevated area looking down on Evora.

We didn't linger long enough as we were on an extended trip but we are heading back this Christmas (unfortunately without Hettie the Hymer) and will be exploring further.

Enjoy lovely and unspoilt Portugal - avoid the horrible touristy Algarve unless you are nearly out of it at the Western end.

My view only - other people's views are available.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*We are loving Portugal*

Hi Sue,

Loved your posting, just booked up this morning. Will be leaving Blighty on 3rd January for a 58 day mooch, as we are novices we have booked into a site at Quarteira until we find our feet and then explore.

Really excited, just can't waite.

Keep posting. Have a great time!

Linda and Mike


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi enjoy your trip .you will love it.We stayed a few times at Quateria but not on the campsite we do wild camping.one place just down from the campsite we have stayed a few times no problems at all.there are lots of places just ask the motorhomers there and they will mark them out for you..the one nr Monte Gordo is good but can get busy.we have found some nice quiet spots at the beaches ..lovely. the motorhome trails book is good for finding places. 
val


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Portugal*

You mean you do not Speak French?

Well it has been lovely and sunny here in Manchester, if it helps, few people here speak English these days.

Have a great time.

Happy and safe travels,
Trev.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick update:

After we left Evora we took a trip to a "secret wildcamping destination" that I have promised the couple who told us about it, that I would not disclose it's whereabouts to lots of people, especially on such a busy internet forum as MHF. I am not one to break a promise - so, sadly - as much as I would love to share this amazing location with you all (its hard to keep stum when you find such a superb and beautiful place) but I cannot break my word and so my lips must remain tighly sealed!  I will say this though, that once you have stayed here, you do understand why everyone wishes to keep it a closely guarded secret and you yourself find yourself reluctant to let the world know about its whereabouts! It is so idyllic and so peaceful and to see it spoiled by hordes of motorhomes descending upon it would be a complete tragedy! Anyway, after several nights here, we reluctantly decided to move on with our trip - but as we drove away, I had a lump in my throat and I just knew that it wouldn't be long before we returned again to this little secret haven!

At the moment we are staying on a brand new and recently opened campsite in Cabanas on the Algarve www.campingriaformosa.com/en/inicio/default.asp - it is a nice clean campsite, with spotlessly clean brand spanking new facilities; with plenty of room for larger vehicles. It is not very busy on here at the moment - so what it's like when it is, I cannot honestly say, but the marked out pitches look like they are rather too close together for my liking - so during busy times when the site is full, I suspect you could be quite tightly packed in together!

There is a lovely outdoor swimming pool (not open in the winter) and a children's playground area and although this campsite is located close to a railway line, this is not a problem and the noise from any passing trains is really quite minimal. Not many trains pass here (well not whilst we've been here there hasn't been) but whether during the summer months, this is a different story and the train timetable is more frequent I cannot say!

As campsites go, this is a very good site and they have an onsite supermarket and a cafe/restaurant/takeaway/bar. The FREE shower facilities are excellent with both fixed and detachable shower heads available, plenty of constant hot water (not those awful push in and timer controlled ones!) There is an excellent laundry room with token operated washing machines, large sinks for hand washing etc and there are plenty of fixed washing lines situated outside the laundry block. Pot washing facilites are excellent too. We haven't used either the supermarket or reastaurant up to now, as we arrived here 2 nights ago and came here well stocked with provisions after a visit to a large supermarket enroute. As for eating here, we went to the seafront for an evening meal last night - so personally, I cannot comment on either the restaurant or supermarket as of yet!

There is also a cycle hire shop onsite too, with bikes to rent at very reasonable rates

The resort of Cabanas is lovely and is a delightfully 'chilling' place where any sense of 'urgency' simply disappears! The view across the calm, crystal clear waters of the lagoon to the beach, with brightly coloured fishing boats along the waters edge, really is picturesque.

The Avenida Ria Formosa runs the length of the lagoon and there is quite a lot of parking space, but you do have to avoid the tables and chairs outside the numerous cafes as they are literally 'on the road'! At the eastern end of the water front is a shady area, frequented by campervans and motorhomes and just beyond.... green fields and trees and a 17th century fort!

The resort is presently undergoing quite a lot of extensive building work and quite a lot of low rise apartments and villas seem to be springing up all around this former fishing village. I suspect this village will sadly befall victim to the needs of tourism, like so many others have done over the years and as a result; I fear Cabanas will lose a lot of its laid back charm and sleepy character once all the proposed building work is completed! 

Today we are going to explore the nearby fishing town of Tavira - so for anyone who is interested in visiting Tavira, I will post details of my findings in my next post on Portugal.

The weather this morning is once again blue skies and brilliant sunshine and so far since arriving in Portugal we have had been enjoying absolutely glorious weather with lots and lots of very welcome winter sun.

Sue


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*EVORA*

SONESTA CAN YOU SUGGEST SOMEWHERE TO CAMP NEAR EVORA CHEERS MAURICE


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*EVORA*

HI olly. I can!t get past the home page on the site you gave me. can you give me a camp site close to evora. many thanks maurice


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Maurice, www.roteiro-campista.pt may be of assistance.

Colin


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: EVORA*



mauriceheather1 said:


> SONESTA CAN YOU SUGGEST SOMEWHERE TO CAMP NEAR EVORA CHEERS MAURICE


Hi we are near to Evora right now on the PARQUE DE CAMPISMO DE EVORA it is a Oribitur site tel number is +351 266 705 190 email [email protected] HTH.


----------

